# The Ten Foot Invert Challenge



## advan (Jul 20, 2015)

The idea of this is to get you out looking, shooting, practicing composition etc. The only pictures allowed in this thread are to be taken within ten feet, outside your front door/backdoor(sidedoors are ok).


I'll start it off with a caterpillar and orb weaver. 














_Araneus gemmoides_ with damselfly dinner.

Reactions: Like 17 | Love 4


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mantis taken in my backyard



Pretty orb weaver



Colorful katydid

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## pocock1899 (Jul 21, 2015)

A Robber Fly found in my back yard. Holocephala species?




A Jumping Spider (Paraphidippus aurantius) from by back deck, that decided that it would rather explore my lens than pose for photographs. I let it do both.




A Potter Wasp (Eumens fraternis) from my flower beds last Fall.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't want this thread to die, I love the idea, I know my pics aren't as good as the others on this thread but...I wanna see more pics so...bumpity!

It isn't letting me upload with the link directly so....The pics are on these links lol

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134685632@N07/19451697643/in/datetaken-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134685632@N07/19451673943/in/datetaken-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134685632@N07/19884618880/in/datetaken-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134685632@N07/19790893759/in/datetaken-public/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 3, 2015)

Really, you have crayfish within 10 feet of you? Colour me jelly!

These are awesome photos, each and every one. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep, we have a little creek, that's where I found the Dolomedes vittatus too!


----------



## advan (Aug 4, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Yep, we have a little creek, that's where I found the Dolomedes vittatus too!


Yes some of these images are suspect. Are you sure they are all ten feet from your door? Measuring tape and photo maybe be needed. ;P

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok.....you got me! That wasn't my house, I was at my friends house, he has a creek that goes between his house and a church beside it, it IS ten feet from HIS house though. Did I break the rules?  lol


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 7, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Ok.....you got me! That wasn't my house, I was at my friends house, he has a creek that goes between his house and a church beside it, it IS ten feet from HIS house though. Did I break the rules?  lol


Haha hopefully topic creator can let it slide .



Here's my contributions. Pictures probably aren't that great, just snapped with my phone.

Suspect Tussock Moth Caterpillar :







Some kind of Cicada (as you can see missing a leg and a half) :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## menavodi (Aug 14, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Mantis taken in my backyard
> View attachment 137843
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 14, 2015)

Found less than 10 inches from my door, which is also in the picture:


_Neoconocephalus ensiger_, the Sword-bearing Conehead Katydid:



Almost looks like it's wearing a tiny shiny metal hat with streamers sticking out the back.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## menavodi (Aug 16, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Mantis taken in my backyard
> View attachment 137843
> 
> 
> ...


What lens did you use for those???


----------



## pocock1899 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wolf Spider and Cicada from under the porch light. A Red Ant on the deck railing.

View attachment 138171

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 20, 2015)

menavodi said:


> What lens did you use for those???


Nikon Coolpix L840


----------



## menavodi (Aug 20, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Nikon Coolpix L840


Thank you. Your pictures are excellent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 20, 2015)

Awww, thank you  :love:


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dub this my favorite thread still lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Sep 7, 2015)

Josh, please follow the rules of the challenge. 

_Vespula maculifrons_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 7, 2015)

I know, I got carried away, sorry 

Those are some amazing pics!


----------



## menavodi (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, excellent! [emoji3]


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 8, 2015)

Just Wow everyone's pics are fantastic 

Please post more and i'll get the popcorn out lol.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sooooo jealous of Chad's photos, as always!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Sep 30, 2015)

This beauty has been living in the same spot on my balcony for a few weeks:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 30, 2015)

edgeofthefreak said:


> This beauty has been living in the same spot on my balcony for a few weeks:
> View attachment 139292


Beautiful shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 1, 2015)

Okay, it's a repost. And I didn't take it. My other did. And it isn't within 10 feet of... It came inside to pose. And this is taken with a 5 year old cell phone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## advan (Oct 6, 2015)

Snark finally posted after I spent all this time putting this forum together.  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?260403-Sub-forum-Photography-Related

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 8, 2015)

Found on the steps on the front porch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Coconana (Oct 20, 2015)

My photos are by no means as professional looking as the rest that I see in this thread, but I decided to poke my head outside the door and see what I could find tonight! 

*Unidentified Opiliones* ... Found this guy almost right under my feet. I'm not sure what exactly he is, aside from a little Harvestman :?





*Latrodectus Hesperus* ... Holy crap. Didn't think I'd find one this far west! That gave me both a thrill and a fright :}


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 20, 2015)

This is an absolutely wonderful thread . Thank you for starting it !


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 5, 2015)

On the truck in garage (moved as i snapped)






On "screen door" 2ft away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 28, 2015)

I was at my grandma's house in GA for a few days so this wasn't my house but, my families. I found this Myrmekiaphila about 6 feet from the backdoor. The second pic shows the steps to the back porch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 26, 2015)

Now this is a challenge I am totally up for (and perhaps have an unfair advantage given the ecosystem outside my front and back doors). But I'm stuck using my budget laptop to edit photos instead of my good monitor and software, so I suppose it evens things out 

Unsure what this is, but it was only about 3-4 mm. 






Bees on my rhododendrons











Morning reflection






Very pretty little beetle

Reactions: Like 4 | Cake 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 26, 2015)

Bugmom said:


>


Wow, that is an amazing picture! (As are all the others!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 10, 2016)

...
T's rule. It's why we are all here.
But-This is an AWESOME thread. Caught me at the wrong time of the season,but can't wait to get in on this one.
T's somehow came late to me,in my general Bug hobby. Kept mantids first,but my first real obsession was collecting millipedes in my yard. Have moved(same town)now,don't know what to expect in new locale,but will definitely contribute to this thread in the future.
Great pics,everyone,but the pics don't matter as much as you personally experiencing it. A lot of people miss the wonders right around them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucky shot in the bushes by my front door.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 5


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 19, 2016)

Everyone was either found inside my apartment or on my balcony. Photos taken with my trusty macro lenses...

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 1


----------



## mygale (May 2, 2016)

Grashüpfer by mygale, auf Flickr

Unbekannte Wanze by mygale, auf Flickr

Unbekannte Wanze by mygale, auf Flickr

- by mygale, auf Flickr

- by mygale, auf Flickr

Snail Macro 3 by mygale, auf Flickr

Araneus diadematus by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Snark (May 2, 2016)

mygale said:


> Araneus diadematus by mygale, auf Flickr


This picture beautifully demonstrates how a web based spider uses it's 'combs'. From the setae at the very tip of the leg to where the phalanges meets the metatarpal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 14, 2016)

Found this sweet little jumper outside my terrace today, the first jumper i have seen this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## advan (Jul 18, 2016)

This adult male _Maevia inclemens_ was on my front door frame.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 5 | Award 2 | Winner 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 24, 2016)

Out in my garden i found these lovely butterflies today

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## z32upgrader (Aug 5, 2016)

Lovely little orb weaver right outside my front door

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't have a great camera, but I wanna play!

Japanese beetles destroying my cherry tree.  Snapped a photo before killing the horrible things. Pretty though.



Fire ants reign on my daughter's sunflowers.  If you put your ear next to the leaves, you can hear them.  Crazy!



Wish I could have gotten a better shot of these bees, but the flower was dancing I the wind.  These little cuties slept in the sunflower.  Not sure what the larvae are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 10, 2016)

I know!  My wall is gross looking!  But I don't wanna disturb the spiders.  Here's mom.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And baby trying to wrap up a tiny beetle that is still much bigger than it is.  (Sorry for the poor focus.  I hope you can still see the sling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kymura (Aug 11, 2016)

I am no photographer...Outside my back door on the gatepost, Cicada, freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

The photo was taken indoors, but the hornworm was found within ten feel of the door.  Does that still count?
	

		
			
		

		
	



So chubby cute!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## louise f (Aug 25, 2016)

My son found this beautiful dragonfly in the garden today.  He loves bugs and spiders as much as his mom does well aint that just cute <3

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## sschind (Aug 26, 2016)

Lots of really nice pictures but I'm sorry, none of these look anything close to 10 feet. A few may push 10 centimeters but that's about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 26, 2016)

I think this is a group of male butterlies forming a lek.  There are no flowers or water in this spot, but there were a lot of these little guys.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 27, 2016)

From the Merriam-Webster dictionary;

:  an assembly area where animals (as the prairie chicken) carry on display and courtship behavior; _also_  :  an aggregation of animals assembled on a lek for courtship

Certain butterflies are known to use a lek for courtship.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 27, 2016)

Found this beautiful Carolina mantis on a bush beside the steps to our porch. I haven't seen one in a few months, love their faces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Haemus (Sep 7, 2016)

This dragonfly was calm enough for me to snap a few shots up close and personal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Sep 8, 2016)

Literally on my doorstep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 8, 2016)

Steelo01210 said:


> Literally on my doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains those rearwards facing eyes!
On your doorstep I'd have to caption that shot, 'Knock knock. Are you the babysitter?'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Sep 13, 2016)

Again, on my doorstep.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DragonizedGlory (Sep 19, 2016)

Saw this 6cm locust while putting up an electric fence and immediately thought my LP would like a bite of him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Sep 20, 2016)

Fly by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Sep 24, 2016)

Helophilus pendulus - test stack by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## mygale (Sep 25, 2016)

Baby Porcupine - test stack 3 by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's a little Phidippus on my back porch trellis posing like a champ:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kymura (Sep 27, 2016)

On my front porch
Get a lot of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

mygale said:


> Helophilus pendulus - test stack by mygale, auf Flickr


Beautiful stacking!  Love this shot... did you use cross polarization or just really skillful lighting?


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

Melissodes bimaculata on blanket flower in a raised bed on my back porch. they have beautiful eyes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mygale (Oct 18, 2016)

Pholcus phalangioides with egg sac by mygale, auf Flickr



Scytodes thorica female by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## sschind (Oct 18, 2016)

Steelo01210 said:


> Again, on my doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live in the ocean because the first thing I thought of when I saw that was sea urchin.  I'm guessing some sort of caterpillar.


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Oct 19, 2016)

sschind said:


> Do you live in the ocean because the first thing I thought of when I saw that was sea urchin.  I'm guessing some sort of caterpillar.


If I'm not mistaken it's a caterpillar of the giant leopard moth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Flexzone (Nov 6, 2016)

*Forficula auricularia- Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Apr 11, 2017)

Wesp by mygale, auf Flickr

Wesp by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leila (Jun 12, 2017)

Flexzone said:


>


Neat!!! What is that??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 12, 2017)

Leila said:


> Neat!!! What is that??


A crab spider, Not sure the sp. though.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mygale (Jun 14, 2017)

Marpissa muscosa (6x) by mygale, auf Flickr

Salticus scenicus (6x) by mygale, auf Flickr

Honey Bee by mygale, auf Flickr

Bee Macro by mygale, auf Flickr

Dwarf Bee in flight. by mygale, auf Flickr

Fly by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 21, 2017)

Salticus scenicus- 3.5 mm specimen

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Leila (Jun 21, 2017)

Flexzone said:


> Salticus scenicus- 3.5 mm specimen


Omg, those antlers are incredible!! How neat is that! Never seen one of those before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Jun 22, 2017)

What beetle is this one? It reminds me a little bit of Melolontha, we call it "Maikäfer" ^^. 
http://view.stern.de/de/picture/1419981/makro-insekt-kaefer-mai-maikaefer-karl-maikaefer-1920.jpg


----------



## Duriana (Jun 23, 2017)

Ah if only I had any sort of camera besides a phone. Which leads me to the topic of what camera you guys would recommend for beginners?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mygale (Jun 28, 2017)

Doesn't really matter, something used and cheap under $200
Canon 550D, Sony A58/A77 something like this.


Dwarf Bee Head @6,2x by mygale, auf Flickr

Dwarf Bee In Flight by mygale, auf Flickr

Snout moth @6x by mygale, auf Flickr

Bee macro by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 28, 2017)

keks said:


> What beetle is this one? It reminds me a little bit of Melolontha, we call it "Maikäfer" ^^.
> http://view.stern.de/de/picture/1419981/makro-insekt-kaefer-mai-maikaefer-karl-maikaefer-1920.jpg


Sorry for late reply its a Ptilinus pectinicornis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Jul 5, 2017)

Bee In Flight by mygale, auf Flickr

Small Fly @10x by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Flexzone (Sep 3, 2017)

_*Genus: Bombus-  "Bumblebee"










Sitticus fasciger* -* female 





 Sophophora sp.




*_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2017)

tree frog



__ cold blood
__ Aug 23, 2017


















snoop froggy frog



__ cold blood
__ Aug 23, 2017
__ 8



						just out here chillin bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2017)

hopper



__ cold blood
__ Aug 13, 2017
__ 3



						anyone know the species....never saw one quite like this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 12, 2017)

I found a cool spider that caught a bumblebee on the fig bush.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andy00 (Sep 12, 2017)

Japanese beetle found on rose bush in front yard. (Popillia japonica)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Weevil found on the outside of my window (Curculionidae)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flexzone (Sep 14, 2017)

_*Araneus diadematus




















Dolichovespula maculata- 2:1 single shot*_


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 14, 2017)

A huntsman, possibly _Isopedella conspersa_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Sep 19, 2017)

Opened the front door and saw this mantis at face level. Bit of a startle I must admit. Lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Don't see these very often in my area. This one's nearly 6" in length.

This is the other mantis species in my area. Small maybe 3", hanging on the window screen by the front door.
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Don't keep mantids, but are cool to see them about, left it alone to do its thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 29, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> This is the other mantis species in my area. Small maybe 3", hanging on the window screen by the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a few in the gardens when I was doing the water photos this weekend. Mom used to collect the egg cases in the fall and hatched them out in the spring. She'd release them into the fields after the weather warmed up. It was crazy to see all those little mantids running about on release day.


----------



## Flexzone (Nov 29, 2017)

_*Harmonia axyridis





*_

*Ephemeroptera sp. *



*Dorcus parallelus - Adult female*


*
Dorcus parallelus - Adult female*

Reactions: Like 5


----------

